# Venice tuna fishing with Captain Eddie video



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Here is a video of us fishing around shrimp boats for tuna.
http://vimeo.com/105510637


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice video


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

You were supposed to be in it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice Video, Nice selection of Music.

I listened/watched it in my office. Getting the Led out drew everyone in my office.

So there was an audience.

If you listen to this at work, turn the sound down, or you will start a party


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

nothing beats fishing behind shrimp boats for tunas


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

When was this taken?


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

This was 2 years ago this September. The shrimp boats will be running out of Venice between now and the end of October. I'd highly recommend getting down there for some of the action. Last time we went out we had one on over 200lbs.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

IS this shrimp boat run still going? I am trying to plan a trip down next weekend but I can't get a clear answer!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes it is. Was down last weekend and the boats were pulling right outside the Tiger Pass


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I love those bigger yellowfin....both on my line and on my grill.


----------



## headschmo (Jun 5, 2009)

Venice is going off!! We went down for redfish/speck trip this weekend, and on Friday the boats came in non-stop from 3pm to 8:30- LOADED!!

Easily 200 fish hit the dock, biggest we saw was 150+lbs! and two others went over 130!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Only problem is this whole week is shot 4ta 6 ft seas looks like my trip to Venice is going to get called off tomorrow!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

We went down Saturday and caught the last little bit of good weather Sat night and killed it! Great trip and every time I go down there I fall back in love with south LA! I will put together a good report later with some good pics.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

We were supposed to head down this weekend, but bad weather means no red meat for me!


----------

